# Under the full moon



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Last night as the sun set the moon was shining bright. Despite the 15mph winds water clarity was in good shape. The flounder were a little spotty, but we found consistent results on the sand pockets along the grassy flats. Two of them were just under the 21" mark. 
Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------

